# Accountant/Tax Advisor in Italy/Milan



## freeplatypus (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I am moving soon to Milan, Italy. I am looking for recommendation for accountant/tax advisor with whom I could deal in English. 

Thanks!


----------

